# PSU Question (in a hurry)



## Ironman (Aug 15, 2013)

My System
i7 4770k + z87 pro + 8 gb ram +CM CPU cooler + NZXT Phantom 410 
+ GPU like 7970 (After a few months)

So i first selected Corsair HX 650
but the price is too high i think
around 8k

Q1.Should i stick with 650 w or should i lower it to 550w or 500w ?

Q2.If i stay in 650w
What are good alternatives for HX 650 ?

Q3.If i run the PC like............ 16 to 18 hours a day
What should i get 80 Plus Bronze or Gold ?
(Downloading files only when not in use)

Q4.Any alternative good Cabinet having front usb 3.0 + fan control ?
My Choice: NZXT 410 Special Edition 


Please answer these in a hurry... as i am going to purchase tomorrow or the day after that .


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2013)

550 W will power your rig but itll be cutting it close.. you should get HX 650 if you can IMO


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 15, 2013)

A quality 500-550w psu is more than enough for any single gpu system.I would advice you to go for seasonic x560 or seasonic G 550 (if available).

For the cabinet get a corsair 500r if you want front usb 3.0 and a basic fan controller.Or, you can get a 400r and add a fan controller later.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 15, 2013)

get Seasonic s12II 620W.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2013)

I take my word back.. 550 w is fine for your rig
calculate power here eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts 
total power is coming 419 watt which is a good recommended 100 watt below the maximum wattage that the psu can provide
Seasonic s12II 620W is good too


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 15, 2013)

Go for this: 
Corsair CMPSU-650TX 650 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## Ironman (Aug 16, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> A quality 500-550w psu is more than enough for any single gpu system.I would advice you to go for seasonic x560 or seasonic G 550 (if available).
> 
> For the cabinet get a corsair 500r if you want front usb 3.0 and a basic fan controller.Or, you can get a 400r and add a fan controller later.





Nerevarine said:


> 550 W will power your rig but itll be cutting it close.. you should get HX 650 if you can IMO





Nerevarine said:


> I take my word back.. 550 w is fine for your rig
> calculate power here eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts
> total power is coming 419 watt which is a good recommended 100 watt below the maximum wattage that the psu can provide
> Seasonic s12II 620W is good too




Ok so with 1 GPU (7970 like) 550 or 500 W is Good Enough

and with 2 GPU 650 W is good
??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2013)

Calculate the power yourself and see.. GIve a 120-150 watt headroom of the max power your rig can use


----------



## Ironman (Aug 16, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> A quality 500-550w psu is more than enough for any single gpu system.I would advice you to go for seasonic x560 or seasonic G 550 (if available).
> 
> For the cabinet get a corsair 500r if you want front usb 3.0 and a basic fan controller.Or, you can get a 400r and add a fan controller later.



Corsair 500r is all black (no good looks) front has a esata port 
i was thinking of Bit Fenix
How are they ? Are their Cabinets good ?
They have some good collection



harshilsharma63 said:


> get Seasonic s12II 620W.





saswat23 said:


> Go for this:
> Corsair CMPSU-650TX 650 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



OK
i have been calculating based on the energy consumption (ie  power bill ) vs extra price reqd for gold instead of bronze (80 plus)

I took and example brand : Corsair
took prices of various psus 650w
HX gold - 8.2k
TX (M) bronze - 7.4k
TX bronze - 6.5k
i read about the consumption
Blog - 80 PLUS Platinum efficiency; What does it mean, and what's the benefit to me?
and found out that the present per Kwh price for Kolkata is around 6.xx rupees
after that
i calculated that if i run even 12 hours a day (for simplicity of calculation)
the excess electricity used in a 80+bronze compared to 80+gold is around 60 to 65 

So that
i pay for gold the excess amount wrt bronze (mod) is getting back to us in around 2.5 years (considering the price per Kwh stays the same ......... which most probably wont)
i pay for gold the excess amount wrt bronze is getting back to us in around 4.5 years(considering the price per Kwh stays the same ......... which most probably wont)

So what do guys say  ??
is it worth it to get an 80+Gold instead of 80+ bronze ?


----------



## Ironman (Aug 18, 2013)

So ??


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2013)

Bronze is good enough as long as you are not pulling over 700 watts of power continuously IMHO.But if you can afford the Gold ,nothing like it.For a Cabinet if you can afford the 500R [a Rs 5500/6000 cabinet now Rs7500] its way way way better to get a NZXT Phantom over it for Rs 7800/8200,any given day. My experience says it cools better than any cabinet till Rs 13K and only the 630 is slightly better and that is only if you remove the stock side intake fan with the optional 166CFM NZXT beast of a 200mm fan..HDD cooling is another feature that is still to be beaten by any cabinet at any price point over the NZXT Phantom.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Bronze is good enough as long as you are not pulling over 700 watts of power continuously IMHO.But if you can afford the Gold ,nothing like it.For a Cabinet if you can afford the 500R [a Rs 5500/6000 cabinet now Rs7500] its way way way better to get a NZXT Phantom over it for Rs 7800/8200,any given day. My experience says it cools better than any cabinet till Rs 13K and only the 630 is slightly better and that is only if you remove the stock side intake fan with the optional 166CFM NZXT beast of a 200mm fan..HDD cooling is another feature that is still to be beaten by any cabinet at any price point over the NZXT Phantom.


are you talking about
NZXT Phantom 
or 
NZXT Phantom 410 
cause i am getting the 410 !


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 20, 2013)

Im talking about the Phantom since have a budget and was also looking at a Corsair 500R.


----------

